

Best Practices for Component State in React.js - gabes
http://brewhouse.io/blog/2015/03/24/best-practices-for-component-state-in-reactjs.html

======
ekryski
Nice writeup! 2 knit-picky points:

\- I would amend point 3 to also include helper methods/modules. I like to
keep my render functions pretty small so I'll usually call helper methods or
have an external module if the calculations are pretty hairy.

\- cx is soon to be deprecated and now you can use the module "classnames".

